# Met up with two people I met from SAS



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

After the nerves have settled, meeting new people becomes exciting and fun  I look forward to meeting more of you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Snowfly! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

That's awesome! I would like to meet people from here.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome! COngrats!


----------

